# Abington massachusetts - Kubota B2320 hydro



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

2013 kubota B2320, 110 hours, 3 range hydro, 3 cylinder diesel, 4 wd, turf tires, heated Curtis softcab, 304 quick detach front loader, 60" kubota snowplow. Original owner, excellent condition. $17500. Call scott at 781 331 1980 or email scott at [email protected]


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

BUMP Price drop, I willing to take $16000. this rig new would cost you $25000.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

pics may help in the sale.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Price drop. $15000. or best reasonable offer. call scott 781 331 1980


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

lawn king said:


> Price drop. $15000. or best reasonable offer. call scott 781 331 1980


PICTURES??


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

